# Bottoms up



## Cracker Jack

How do you say in your language and culture ''Bottoms up?'' It is a practice of taking alcoholic beverages especially beer; drinking, guzzling, swilling in large draughts uninterruptedly until the entire content is consumed. With this, the bottle is inverted, the top plugged to the mouth while the bottom is ''up.''

I know that in Catalunya, it is called Sant Hilari. Can you please confirm? I would also like to know how it is called in Spanish, Eusquera and Galician. And also, if this is practised in your culture. Thanks a lot.


----------



## diegodbs

I have never heard about that custom where I live, so I don't know the word to describe that.


----------



## betulina

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> I know that in Catalunya, it is called Sant Hilari.  Can you please confirm?



You're quite right, Cracker Jack! In Catalan we say "fer un Sant Hilari" (to do a Saint... Hilary? -Hilario in Spanish) or "beure (drink) a Sant Hilari". The whole sentence, though, is "Sant Hilari, sant Hilari,  fill de puta qui no se l'acabi" (Sant Hilari, sant Hilari,  son of a bi... who does not end it all up" (or similar...). It rhymes in Catalan.

I don't know how they say it in Spanish. I think people here say "Sant Hilari", either if they speak Catalan or Spanish.

Salut!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Thanks diego.  Thanks too betulina



			
				betulina said:
			
		

> "Sant Hilari, sant Hilari,  fill de puta qui no se l'acabi"


 
Moltes gràcies.  Sento que hi ha unes altres coses a part de Sant Hilari.  Sé que es una mica vulgar pero graciós. Sempre en volia saver i ara en tinc.  Ara puc dir la frase sencera. Gràcies una i altre vegada.


----------



## linguist786

There is no phrase for this in *Hindi/Urdu/Gujarati*, but if, say, I was "forced" to translate it, I'd say:

*Gujarati*: 

એકી દોકે પી જવું 
eki dokay pee jawu (_literally - "to drink in one go"_)
[I don't think this is "standard Gujarati" though (suddhar) - more _my_ dialect (Bharuchi)]

*Hindi:*

रोकना बगैर पी जाना
Roknaa bagair pee jaanaa (_literally - "to drink without stopping"_)

*Urdu:*

ﺎﻨﺎﺠ ﯽﭙ ﺭﻴﻐﺒ ﺎﻨﮐﻭﺮ
Roknaa bagair pee jaanaa - (_literally - "to drink without stopping"_)


----------



## Etcetera

'Bottoms up' is usually translated into Russian as Пей до дна! (Pej do dna). It's a rather common exclamation, to my knowledge. I've never heard it from my friends, though - but we don't drink beer.


----------



## Krümelmonster

When I was in Spain they usually said the phrase: "Arriba, abajo, al centro, a dentro", but I don't know if there is a version that is more similar to the catalan one.
In Germany you say that you drink "auf Ex". (As Ex rhymes on Sex it's not hard to make up some "poems" like the "fill de p***" one )


----------



## Mutichou

In France, we call this "cul sec". Here, "cul" is the bottom of the glass, and "sec" means dry.


----------



## thaliafan

I don't know how to spell it correctly but phonetically in polish it is:

Oopsha Doopsha!

Help please?


----------



## Rebis

In spanish i've heard:

Hidalgo... hijoputa el que deje algo.


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
ikkinomi
一気飲み

Literally, "to drink in one breath."  Spectators often cheer the temeritous drinker with, "Ikki, ikki. . ."


----------



## skatoulitsa

Greek: άσπρος πάτος

Phonetically: aspros patos


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish, I think that would be:
1- Şişeyi (or bardağı) dikmek
Şişe = bottle
Bardak = glass
2- Dibini görmek (see the bottom)


----------



## Honour

in turkish we say _fondip_ too, which consists of fon+dip. Litterally means "Background bottom"


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Na iskap! (Cyrillic: На искап!).

Cheers


----------



## liz.nicole

in italian you say "alla goccia!" which means "to the [last] drop" 
you can say it with any drink, not just beer.


----------



## gorilla

In Hungarian:
"Fenékig!" literally: until/to the bottom.


----------



## cajzl

Czech:

Do dna!
Na ex!


----------



## Thomas1

thaliafan said:
			
		

> I don't know how to spell it correctly but phonetically in polish it is:
> 
> Oopsha Doopsha!
> 
> Help please?


Hi thaliafan,

I'm afriad this is not exactly as you wrote it, sorry. 


Bottoms up would translate into Polish as "do dna" (probably there are other translations as well).

I have never heard the "upsia dupcia" expression. Could you please tell where did you come it across? Maybe it would fit in some other context. 


Tom


----------



## mithrellas

Rebis said:
			
		

> In spanish i've heard:
> 
> Hidalgo... hijoputa el que deje algo.


 
That is right. At least I heard that in Madrid.


----------



## xisanibo

In Chinese we say "干杯" (pinyin: gan bei )
干(gan) means dry
杯(bei) means the glass
We use this phrase very often when we are at table.


----------



## ILT

_I've heard_  that in México we say *Hidalgo* just like in Spain, as well as *¡hasta el fondo!*


----------



## pickypuck

In Uruguay is "fondo blanco".

Here "hasta el fondo" or "arriba, abajo, al centro y p'adentro"... never heard of the son-of-a-b*tch tradition.

¡Olé!


----------



## Akane.fran

In Peru we say "seco y volteado"

that means "dry and flipped"


----------



## anamsc

In California, we say "Chug!"  I've heard "bottoms up" before, but it seems corny to me, like something you would say to a kid.


----------



## Hakro

I can't believe that the *Finnish* expression is still missing!

We say "Pohjanmaan kautta!"
- pohja = bottom
- Pohjanmaa = Ostrobothnia = province in western Finland
- kautta = via
So this is a kind of pun: Bottoms up = Via Ostrobothnia.

Very often the one who suggests to take "bottoms up" asks: "Which way the Jäger troops came (to Finland)?" and all the others answer: "Via Ostrobothnia!" This refers to the Finnish troops that were trained in Germany and came back to Finland via Ostrobothnia in 1917 to fight against Russian forces and the Finnish red troops and to contribute the independence of Finland.


----------



## hui

Hakro said:


> I can't believe that the *Finnish* expression is still missing!
> 
> We say "Pohjanmaan kautta!"
> - pohja = bottom
> - Pohjanmaa = Ostrobothnia = province in western Finland
> - kautta = via
> So this is a kind of pun: Bottoms up = Via Ostrobothnia.
> 
> Very often the one who suggests to take "bottoms up" asks: "Which way the Jäger troops came (to Finland)?" and all the others answer: "Via Ostrobothnia!" This refers to the Finnish troops that were trained in Germany and came back to Finland via Ostrobothnia in 1917 to fight against Russian forces and the Finnish red troops and to contribute the independence of Finland.



Finns also use the more simple *kippis* which, according to the etymological dictionary, is most likely derived from German verb _kippen ("die Gläser kippen").

_My foreign friends seem to prefer *hölökynkölökyn* (or *hölkynkölkyn*) if they are not too drunk to remember or pronounce it. I guess the word is derived from Finnish verb _hölkkyä_ (splash).


----------



## sakvaka

hui said:


> Finns also use the more simple *kippis* which, according to the etymological dictionary, is most likely derived from German verb _kippen ("die Gläser kippen")._
> 
> My foreign friends seem to prefer *hölökynkölökyn* (or *hölkynkölkyn*) if they are not too drunk to remember or pronounce it. I guess the word is derived from Finnish verb _hölkkyä_ (splash).


 
And finally: there is a saying similar to "bottoms up", _vetää perseet olalle _, in colloquial language. Literally it means "to drag the ass on the shoulder". But its actual meaning is something different: "to drink a lot and get drunk".

And now you all forget this phrase! I've never told about it.


----------



## colombo-aussie

In my hometown "Colombia" people would say *Fondo Blanco*. I've heard also here in Australia *"skull a drink"*


----------



## szivike

In Romanian there's 
dă-i de duşcă! - used for beverages that can be drunk at once, lit. in one swallowing, without breathing in-between.
pană la fund! - until you reach the bottom.


----------



## Hakro

szivike said:


> In Romanian there's dă-i de duşcă! - used for beverages that can be drunk at once, lit. in one swallowing, without breathing in-between.


In Romania, are there drinks that can't be drunk in one swallowing? In Finland we've never seen such drinks. In some cases, the swallowing takes more time but it's never interrupted.


----------



## fercho_charming

En colombia, se suele decir "Hasta el fondo", o algo un poco mas largo "Pa' arriba, Pa' abajo, Pa'l centro, y Pa' dentro" xD


----------



## Kaatjecactus

Flemish students (I don't know what the rest of Flanders/Belgium says) say "ad fundum"


----------



## apmoy70

skatoulitsa said:


> Greek: άσπρος πάτος
> 
> Phonetically: aspros[1] patos[2]


[1]Adj. «άσπρος, -η, -ο» ('aspros, _m._/'aspri, _f._/'aspro, _n._)-->lit. _white, shiny_; the colloquial adj. «άσπρος, -η, -ο», has an interesting etymology: It derives from the Byzantine name for the low-value coins of the Empire. Those were called «ἄσπρα» ('aspra, _pl. n._), from the Latin _aspera_, pl. neut. of _nummus asper_. Asper means something rough, harsh (especially the hand cut coins of the era). In time, all recently cut (and thus _shiny_) rough coins were called «ἄσπρα».
[2]«Πάτος» ('patos, _m._); Classical masculine noun «πάτος» ('pātŏs)-->init. _trodden_ or _beaten way, path_, later _floor, bottom_; derivative of verb «πατέω/πατῶ» (pā'tĕō [uncontracted]/ pā'tō [contracted]) -->_to tread, walk, trample_


----------



## bibax

*Ad fundum* is Latin for _to the bottom_ (fundus = bottom, floor, ground, bed, e.g. of a river, sea). The Czech, Polish and Russian *do dna* means the same (dno = bottom, ..., of a glass, river, abyss etc.).

An interesting Latin (class.) expression is:

*cadum faece tenus potare* = _to drink the jar up to yeast_;


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: Até o fundo.


----------



## mithrellas

Además del _"Sant Hilari, fill de p.... qui no se l'acabi"_ catalán o _"Hidalgo, Hidalgo, hijo p... el que deje algo"_ en castellano, hay el típico _"arriba, abajo, al centro y pa' dentro" _bastante habitual en las bodas, por ejemplo.


----------



## Ali Smith

xisanibo said:


> In Chinese we say "干杯" (pinyin: gan bei )
> 干(gan) means dry
> 杯(bei) means the glass
> We use this phrase very often when we are at table.


Doesn't 干 (first tone) mean "to empty"? I know that in the fourth tone it means "to do".


----------

